# Faro, inverno de 1992



## Agreste (9 Out 2013 às 12:34)

Zona inundada na parte poente da cidade, ribeiro do Biogal talvez a 8 de dezembro de 1992. 13 dias depois dava-se o acidente do Martinair no aeroporto de Faro onde morreriam 56 pessoas.


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Out 2013 às 15:36)

O trágico inverno que além das inundações, atirou com o DC10 ao chão do Aeroporto de Faro...


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2013 às 16:59)

a década de noventa foi fraca Manuel... houve alguns episódios extremos mas a média foi fraca.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Out 2013 às 18:13)

A causa desse acidente foi mais devida a erro humano do que à meteorologia em si.


----------



## belem (9 Out 2013 às 20:51)

Interessante.

A ver se alguém abre também um tópico sobre as secas de inverno e os seus efeitos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2013 às 21:00)

Isto sim é que era chuvadas, então em Dezembro de 1992 na semana antes do Natal choveu cerca de 400 mm, agora não chove isso quase num ano. Episódios desses extremos aconteceu mais no final da década de 80 até 1997, a partir daí, só mesmo na minha imaginação é que se encontra fenómenos desses tão belos e mágicos. Se chovesse agora, no que choveu nesse ano, havia de ser lindo com o desenvolvimento e o ordenamento todo que teve, seria o caos. Mas espero, que um dia veja novamente episódios desta dimensão, isto sim é fabuloso.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2013 às 10:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isto sim é que era chuvadas, então em Dezembro de 1992 na semana antes do Natal choveu cerca de 400 mm, agora não chove isso quase num ano. Episódios desses extremos aconteceu mais no final da década de 80 até 1997, a partir daí, só mesmo na minha imaginação é que se encontra fenómenos desses tão belos e mágicos. Se chovesse agora, no que choveu nesse ano, havia de ser lindo com o desenvolvimento e o ordenamento todo que teve, seria o caos. Mas espero, que um dia veja novamente episódios desta dimensão, isto sim é fabuloso.



Que saudades desses tempos !

Nunca mais me lembro depois de 95/96 de meses com mais de 250 mm !


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Out 2013 às 16:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Que saudades desses tempos !
> 
> Nunca mais me lembro depois de 95/96 de meses com mais de 250 mm !



Dezembro de 2009 e 2010, salvo erro. Pelo menos no Barlavento...


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2013 às 23:22)

Resumo de dezembro 1992 - Dias de chuva:

2 - 0,3 mm
4 - 2 mm
15 - 8,4 mm
19 - 37,1 mm
20 - 1 mm
21 - 42,9 mm
22 - 57,9 mm
23 - 85,1 mm
24 - 23,1 mm
25 - 13 mm
30 - 1 mm

Total : 271,8 mm


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2013 às 00:35)

Com estes registos de precipitação a foto só pode ter sido tirada na semana do Natal e já depois do avião da Martinair ter caído. Provavelmente no dia 23 ou no dia 24.


----------

